# MBTA PD/Language feedback



## Mumbles (Jan 20, 2005)

Like many people here, I plan on taking the civil service exam this April. I'm trying to figure out if I should choose the MBTA as one of my town selections, but from what I've read here, it looks like a waste of a selection if you aren't a vet. I'm not a vet, but I speak two languages other than English (Spanish &amp; Russian). I've heard that they sometimes call non-vets with language skills, but I don't know how often this actually happens. So, does everyone think I should put in for the MBTA or would it most likely be a waste of a selection? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

This looks familiar...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

You get your town of residence and 3 choices if I remember correctly. If you are not a vet there is little to no chance you will be hired anywhere except the town you are a resident in or the T if you have a language skill they need. Spanish is always big and Russian would be helful with all the terrorism stuff and investigations.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

so since i'm a vet and speak spanish i need to put Norton, the T and 2 town that have spanish preference? i'm 33, and i know my town doesn't hire over 32, what do i do then?


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Move to FL.


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

John J";p="62143 said:


> Move to FL.





USMCMP5811";p="62153 said:


> NegroRotary";p="61708 said:
> 
> 
> > so since i'm a vet and speak spanish i need to put Norton, the T and 2 town that have spanish preference? i'm 33, and i know my town doesn't hire over 32, what do i do then?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) 

Nice screen name. Also, I love how you posted your real name and cell phone number in your profile. Good thinking. :no: 

And drag racing as a hobby! Classic. :roll:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

People that still drag race into their 30s are the cool kids anyway. :roll: 

Then again, who am I to judge?


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks! and i have been doing drag racing for the past 15 years, not as much, as i have kids you know, but hey this is a free country, you are entitle to say anything you want, don't bother me.


----------

